# Openssl blocca ogni aggiornamento

## bandreabis

che vuole openssl??

Chi ci capisce qualcosa?

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDNva world --with-bdeps=y --verbose-conflicts
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Questo e' un tipico problema della use flag bindist, rimuovila dal make.conf e riprova l'aggiornamento

----------

## bandreabis

ho messo -bindist nel make.conf. Intendevi questo?

I blocchi non si sono risolti

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ho messo -bindist nel make.conf. Intendevi questo?

 

Si ho come hai fatto o rimuovendola del tutto, e' inserita nel make.conf dello stage3 perche' obbligatoria per certi pacchetti per questioni legali.

Quindi se non rilasci binary per terzi questa use flag e' inutile

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> I blocchi non si sono risolti

 

Puoi postare nuovamente l'output di emerge?

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDNva world --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=100
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai anche il problema che il pacchetto net-libs/nghttp2 ha abilitato la use flag libressl e libressl non puo' coesistere con openssl. Prova a disabilitare questa use flag a net-libs/nghttp2

----------

## bandreabis

So solo che è un gran casotto

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDNva world --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=100
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

----------

## sabayonino

```
[blocks B ] >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1 (">=dev-libs/openssl-1.1" is blocking dev-db/mariadb-10.1.37)

[blocks B ] >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0 (">=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0" is blocking dev-db/mariadb-10.1.37) 
```

Stai cercando di installare openssl:1.0.0   , ma mariadb richiede openssl:0

nel frattempo potresti mandare avanti la compilazione con quello che riesce a fare (giusto per ridurre un pò di cose)

```
# emerge -uDNa --with-bdeps=y @world --exclude=dev-libs/openssl --exclude=dev-db/mariadb
```

Poi vediamo il dafarsi

----------

## bandreabis

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> [blocks B ] >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1 (">=dev-libs/openssl-1.1" is blocking dev-db/mariadb-10.1.37)
> 
> ...

 

Ecco

 *Quote:*   

> emerge -uDNva world --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=100 --exclude=dev-libs/openssl --exclude=dev-db/mariadb
> 
> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Se escludo solo mariadb non da errori.

Faccio compilare così poi andiamo avanti.

Per ora grazie 1000[/quote]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

C'e' un motivo perche' hai smacherato openssl-1.1? Se si devi smascherare anche mariadb-10.2.22-r1 perche' le versioni precedenti non sopportano la compilazione con openssl-1.1

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> C'e' un motivo perche' hai smacherato openssl-1.1? Se si devi smascherare anche mariadb-10.2.22-r1 perche' le versioni precedenti non sopportano la compilazione con openssl-1.1

 

In realtà ne.ho provate tante.

Tra cui anche lo unmask, che mi è passato di mente di togliere. 

Quando riesco lo tolgo. E ti dico.

Ancora grazie

----------

## bandreabis

ma poi cosa è sto ABI_X86?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> ma poi cosa è sto ABI_X86?

 

E' la use expand per il supporto al multilib per l'architettura x86.

----------

## bandreabis

ho tolto ogni riferimento a libressl/openssl da make.conf o /etc/portage:

ora mi ha chiesto di dare emerge @preserved-rebuild

 il che da gli arrori ai pacchetti 

cyrus-sasl

https://pastebin.com/J7aEai98

e net-snmp

https://pastebin.com/B8bfNLTm

sempre peggio

----------

## bandreabis

uno l'ho trovato sul forum ora cerco il secondo

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Sono tutti e due legati a openssl-1.1, probabilmente per compilarli devi smascherare una versione piu' recente.

----------

## bandreabis

non ho ancora capito da dove arrivi sto blocco con openssl

torno dopo un mese a installare Gentoo etrovo questo delirio.

Per fortuna che ci sei tu che hai una pazienza santa

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Il problema nasce dal fatto che stai mischiando una gentoo stable con dei pacchetti instabili.

Di solito le cose funzionano ma nel caso di openssl-1.1 non molto perche' molti pacchetti stable non si installano con questa versione.

Potresti provare a eliminare openssl-1.1 da package.accept_keywords, a meno che un qualche pacchetto che hai installato non richieda questa versione specifica

----------

## bandreabis

non c'è nessun riferimento in etc di openssl. La situazione è questa:

```
emerge -uDNva world --verbose-conflicts --backtrack=100 --exclude=dev-db/mariadb

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3:0/46::gentoo  USE="asm -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     UD ] dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo [1.1.0j-r1:0/1.1::gentoo] USE="asm sslv3%* tls-heartbeat* zlib -bindist -gmp% -kerberos% -rfc3779 -sctp -sslv2% -static-libs -test -vanilla" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="(sse2)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] sys-libs/binutils-libs-2.30-r4:0/2.30-r1::gentoo  USE="nls -64-bit-bfd -multitarget -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] dev-util/cbindgen-0.8.2::gentoo  USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtcore-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="icu -debug -systemd -test" 47231 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-libs/nss-3.43::gentoo [3.42.1::gentoo] USE="nss-pem -cacert -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 22917 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] net-libs/nghttp2-1.37.0:0/1.14::gentoo  USE="cxx threads xml -debug -hpack-tools -jemalloc -libressl -static-libs -test -utils" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gstreamer-1.14.4:1.0::gentoo  USE="caps introspection nls orc -test -unwind" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/graphene-1.8.2::gentoo  USE="introspection -doc -test" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtnetwork-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="ssl -bindist -connman -debug -libproxy -networkmanager -sctp -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtxml-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsql-5.12.2:5/5.12.2::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12.1::gentoo] USE="mysql sqlite -debug -freetds -oci8 -odbc -postgres -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtconcurrent-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] sys-devel/llvm-7.0.1:7::gentoo  USE="libffi ncurses xml -debug -doc -exegesis -gold -libedit -test -xar" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" LLVM_TARGETS="AMDGPU BPF NVPTX (X86) -AArch64 -ARM -Hexagon -Lanai -MSP430 -Mips -PowerPC -Sparc -SystemZ -XCore" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] sys-apps/hwids-20180917::gentoo [20171003::gentoo] USE="net pci udev usb" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-gfx/graphite2-1.3.13::gentoo  USE="-perl -test" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qttest-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtpaths-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 9579 KiB

[ebuild  N    ~] net-libs/nodejs-10.15.3::gentoo  USE="npm snapshot ssl -debug -doc -icu -inspector -systemtap -test" CPU_FLAGS_X86="sse2" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] app-arch/lz4-1.8.3:0/r131::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-grub-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtspeech-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 98 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] dev-libs/libzip-1.5.1:0/5::gentoo [1.3.0:0/5::gentoo] USE="bzip2 ssl%* -doc% -gnutls% -libressl% -static-libs -test%" 702 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.14::gentoo  USE="zlib -static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtnetworkauth-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 136 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.96::gentoo  USE="-libkms -valgrind" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="intel -amdgpu (-exynos) (-freedreno) -nouveau (-omap) -radeon (-tegra) (-vc4) (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/mesa-18.2.8::gentoo  USE="classic dri3 egl gallium* gbm gles2 llvm lm_sensors wayland xvmc -d3d9 -debug -gles1 -opencl -osmesa -pax_kernel -pic (-selinux) -test -unwind -vaapi* -valgrind -vdpau -vulkan -xa" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel (-freedreno) -i915 (-imx) -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -radeon -radeonsi (-vc4) -virgl (-vivante) -vmware" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] virtual/opengl-7.0-r2::gentoo  ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/cairo-1.16.0-r2::gentoo  USE="X glib opengl svg xcb (-aqua) -debug (-gles2) -static-libs -utils -valgrind" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/libXft-2.3.2-r1::gentoo  USE="-static-libs" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] app-eselect/eselect-fontconfig-1.1-r1::gentoo [1.1::gentoo] 0 KiB

[ebuild     U  ] media-libs/harfbuzz-2.3.1:0/0.9.18::gentoo [2.0.2-r1:0/0.9.18::gentoo] USE="cairo glib graphite icu introspection truetype -debug -static-libs -test" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 17523 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] x11-libs/pango-1.42.4::gentoo  USE="X introspection -test" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-libs/gst-plugins-base-1.14.4-r1:1.0::gentoo  USE="X egl introspection nls ogg opengl orc pango vorbis wayland -alsa -gbm -gles2 -ivorbis -theora" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] sys-auth/elogind-241.1::gentoo [239.3::gentoo] USE="acl pam (policykit) -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1367 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtdbus-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild  N     ] dev-db/mysql-5.7.25:0/18::gentoo  USE="cjk perl server (-client-libs) -cracklib -debug -experimental -jemalloc -latin1 -libressl -numa -profiling (-selinux) -static -static-libs -systemtap -tcmalloc -test -yassl" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qdbus-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwallet-pam-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] app-admin/sudo-1.8.25_p1-r1::gentoo  USE="ldap nls openssl* pam sendmail -gcrypt -offensive -sasl (-selinux) -skey -sssd" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgui-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1-r1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="dbus egl gif ibus jpeg libinput png udev xcb -accessibility -debug -eglfs -evdev (-gles2) -test -tslib -tuio -vnc" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtx11extras-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 114 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtimageformats-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="mng -debug -jpeg2k -test" 1747 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwidgets-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="gtk png xcb -debug (-gles2) -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtdeclarative-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="jit widgets -debug (-gles2) -localstorage -test (-xml%*)" 20017 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsvg-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 1816 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtprintsupport-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="cups -debug (-gles2) -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtscript-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="jit scripttools -debug -test" 2611 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtopengl-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug (-gles2) -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtgraphicaleffects-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 13937 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1-r1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="widgets -debug -test" 5914 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwayland-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="libinput xcomposite -debug -test" 422 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtsensors-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="qml -debug -test" 1989 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtvirtualkeyboard-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="spell xcb -debug -handwriting -test" 10664 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtxmlpatterns-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1-r1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="qml%* -debug -test" 1357 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/linguist-tools-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="qml -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/designer-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="declarative -debug -test -webkit" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwebchannel-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="qml -debug -test" 179 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtmultimedia-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="qml widgets -alsa -debug (-gles2) -gstreamer -openal -pulseaudio -test" 3658 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtbluetooth-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="qml -debug -test" 2686 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtquickcontrols2-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="widgets -debug -test" 9075 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kdecoration-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-frameworks/kirigami-5.56.1:5/5.56::gentoo [5.56.0:5/5.56::gentoo] USE="-debug -examples -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libkscreen-5.15.3:5/7::gentoo [5.15.2:5/7::gentoo] USE="-debug -doc -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwayland-integration-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/polkit-kde-agent-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kactivitymanagerd-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-frameworks/plasma-5.56.1-r1:5/5.56::gentoo [5.56.0:5/5.56::gentoo] USE="X wayland -debug -doc (-gles2) -test" 13 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/user-manager-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libksysguard-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="X -debug -minimal -test -webengine" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/ksysguard-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -debug -lm_sensors" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/milou-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="X wayland -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-integration-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/breeze-gtk-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-libs/libva-2.4.0:0/2::gentoo  USE="X drm opengl wayland -utils -vdpau" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" VIDEO_CARDS="i965 intel -nouveau -nvidia" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R   ~] x11-libs/libva-intel-driver-2.3.0::gentoo  USE="X wayland" ABI_X86="32* (64) (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-3.4.5:0/55.57.57::gentoo  USE="X bzip2 encode gpl hardcoded-tables iconv mp3 network opengl openssl* postproc samba sdl svg threads truetype vaapi vorbis x264 xcb xvid zlib -alsa (-altivec) -amr -amrenc (-appkit) -bluray -bs2b -cdio -chromaprint -chromium -cpudetection -debug -doc -fdk -flite -fontconfig -frei0r -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -gnutls -gsm -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -jpeg2k -kvazaar -ladspa -libass -libcaca -libdrm -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr -libv4l -lzma (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -modplug -nvenc -openal -opencl -openh264 -opus -oss -pic -pulseaudio -rubberband -snappy -speex -ssh -static-libs -test -theora -twolame -v4l -vdpau -vpx -wavpack -webp -x265 -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -aes -avx -avx2 -fma3 -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kscreenlocker-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="pam seccomp -consolekit -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kwin-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="handbook -caps -debug (-gles2) -multimedia -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/libkworkspace-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kde-cli-tools-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="X handbook kdesu -debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-workspace-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="calendar handbook semantic-desktop -appstream -debug -geolocation -gps -prison -qalculate -systemd -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/oxygen-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="wayland -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kde-gtk-config-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/bluedevil-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kinfocenter-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="handbook opengl pci wayland -debug (-gles2) -ieee1394" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-nm-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -modemmanager -openconnect -teamd -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/powerdevil-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="handbook wireless -brightness-control -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] www-client/firefox-65.0.2::gentoo [60.5.2::gentoo] USE="dbus gmp-autoupdate hwaccel screenshot startup-notification system-harfbuzz* system-icu* system-jpeg* system-libevent* system-libvpx* system-sqlite* system-webp%* wayland%* -bindist -clang -custom-cflags -custom-optimization -debug -eme-free -geckodriver -hardened -jack -lto% (-neon) -pgo% -pulseaudio (-selinux) -test -wifi" CPU_FLAGS_X86="-avx2%" L10N="it ja -ach -af -an -ar -as -ast -az -bg -bn-BD -bn-IN -br -bs -ca -cak -cs -cy -da -de -dsb -el -en-GB -en-ZA -eo -es-AR -es-CL -es-ES -es-MX -et -eu -fa -ff -fi -fr -fy -ga -gd -gl -gn -gu -he -hi -hr -hsb -hu -hy -id -is -ka -kab -kk -km -kn -ko -lij -lt -lv -mai -mk -ml -mr -ms -nb -nl -nn -or -pa -pl -pt-BR -pt-PT -rm -ro -ru -si -sk -sl -son -sq -sr -sv -ta -te -th -tr -uk -uz -vi -xh -zh-CN -zh-TW" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/sddm-kcm-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kscreen-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -test" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] dev-qt/qtwebengine-5.12.2:5/5.12::gentoo [5.12.1:5/5.12::gentoo] USE="system-ffmpeg system-icu widgets -alsa -bindist* -debug -designer -geolocation -jumbo-build -pax_kernel -pulseaudio -test" 243400 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/kdeplasma-addons-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="-debug -share -webengine" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/systemsettings-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="gtk handbook -classic -debug" 0 KiB

[ebuild     U ~] kde-plasma/plasma-desktop-5.15.3:5::gentoo [5.15.2:5::gentoo] USE="fontconfig handbook ibus semantic-desktop -appstream -debug -mouse -scim -test -touchpad" 0 KiB

[blocks B      ] dev-libs/openssl:0 ("dev-libs/openssl:0" is blocking dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3)

Total: 96 packages (72 upgrades, 1 downgrade, 6 new, 17 reinstalls), Size of downloads: 419139 KiB

Conflict: 1 block (1 unsatisfied)

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/openssl:0

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0j-r1:0/1.1::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/cyrus-sasl-2.1.27-r2:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                      

    >=dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6d:0/1.1= required by (net-analyzer/net-snmp-5.8-r1:0/35::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.820.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                     

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/rhash-1.3.6-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh-0.8.6:0/4::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                              

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (www-client/w3m-0.5.3_p20180125:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                        

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0g:0[bindist=] required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

    ^^                 ^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-misc/curl-7.64.0:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                             

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2k:0/1.1=[-bindist] required by (net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-2.6-r10:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                             ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-arch/libarchive-3.3.1:0/13::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/socat-1.7.3.2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/python-3.6.5:3.6/3.6m::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-print/hplip-3.18.12:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-wireless/crda-3.18-r3:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1:0/1.1= required by (app-crypt/qca-2.2.0_pre20180606:2/2::gentoo, installed)

                            ^^^^^^^                                                                                                         

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/ruby-2.4.5:2.4/2.4::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                 

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-libs/libevent-2.1.8:0/2.1-6::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[abi_x86_32(-),abi_x86_64(-)] required by (dev-db/mysql-connector-c-6.1.11-r1:0/18::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/rust-1.32.0:stable/1.32::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                      

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (x11-base/xorg-server-1.20.3:0/1.20.3::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-python/cryptography-2.2.2-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                          

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-libs/libssh2-1.8.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                  

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (dev-lang/python-2.7.15:2.7/2.7::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                    

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1=[-bindist(-)] required by (dev-python/m2crypto-0.31.0-r1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                    

    =dev-libs/openssl-1.1.0*:0= required by (net-libs/nodejs-10.15.3:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge)

    ^                 ^^^^^^^^^                                                                                                                                                        

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/wget-1.20.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                              

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                

    dev-libs/openssl:0/1.1= required by (net-misc/iputils-20180629:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^^^                                                                                                   

    >=dev-libs/openssl-1.0.1h-r2:0/1.1=[abi_x86_64(-)] required by (app-crypt/mit-krb5-1.16-r2:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                                ^^^^^^^                                                                                                                   

  (dev-libs/openssl-1.0.2r:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (app-text/mupdf-1.14.0-r2:0/1.14.0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                                       

    dev-libs/openssl:0/0= required by (net-misc/dhcp-4.4.1:0/0::gentoo, installed)

                    ^^^^^                                                                                             

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  (dev-libs/libressl-2.8.3:0/46::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    dev-libs/libressl:0 required by (net-nds/openldap-2.4.45:0/0::gentoo, installed)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Handbook:X86/Working/Portage#Blocked_packages

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai abilitato la use flag libressl a net-nds/openldap?

Controlla con

```
grep -r libressl /etc/portage/package.use
```

----------

## bandreabis

Appunto. No, non è abilitato.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Puoi postare l'outpu di emerge con anche l'opzione -t?

----------

## sabayonino

E se cominciasse a sistemare il discorso "ABI" ? nel make.conf

```
ABI_X86="64 32"
```

escludendo al momento i blocchi di openssl ?

un emerge --info a questo punto dovrebbe aiutare

----------

## bandreabis

sono all'ennesimo emerge @preserved-rebuild dei miei tentativi.

finito questo provo i suggerimenti.

Per ABI_X86 fin'ora ho messo abi_x86_32 nelle USE come suggerimento di emerge

ecco loutput di emerge https://pastebin.com/NVKnhYgH

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> E se cominciasse a sistemare il discorso "ABI" ? nel make.conf
> 
> ```
> ABI_X86="64 32"
> ```
> ...

 

E perche' mai si dovebbe abilitare sia 64 e 32bit per tutti i pacchetti? Questo pora ad un aumento di spazio disco e di tempo di compilazione.

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Per ABI_X86 fin'ora ho messo abi_x86_32 nelle USE come suggerimento di emerge 

 

Anche secondo me e' la soluzione piu' equilibrata quella di abilitare solo il 32bit ai pacchetti necessari

----------

## sabayonino

Perchè se ha un profilo multilib , man mano che installerà altri pacchetti stradafacendo glielo chiederà comunque e quasi sicuramente

https://packages.gentoo.org/useflags/abi_x86_64

Poi è scelta... non un obbligo   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

pare che il blocco sia sparito mascherando:

=net-misc/openssh-7.9_p1-r4

=net-print/hplip-3.18.12

>=net-libs/nodejs-10.15.2

Sempre che tutto fili liscio durante le compilazioni

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *sabayonino wrote:*   

> Perchè se ha un profilo multilib , man mano che installerà altri pacchetti stradafacendo glielo chiederà comunque e quasi sicuramente
> 
> https://packages.gentoo.org/useflags/abi_x86_64

 

Io ho un sistema multilib e gli unici pacchetti compilati con 32bit sono

```
>=x11-proto/inputproto-2.3.1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libxcb-1.11.1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-base/xcb-proto-1.11 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.7 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xf86bigfontproto-1.2.0-r1 abi_x86_32

>=dev-libs/libpthread-stubs-0.3-r1 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libX11-1.6.3 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xproto-7.0.28 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXau-1.0.8 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXext-1.3.3 abi_x86_32

>=x11-proto/xextproto-7.3.0 abi_x86_32

>=x11-libs/libXdmcp-1.1.2 abi_x86_32
```

----------

## bandreabis

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *sabayonino wrote:*   Perchè se ha un profilo multilib , man mano che installerà altri pacchetti stradafacendo glielo chiederà comunque e quasi sicuramente
> 
> https://packages.gentoo.org/useflags/abi_x86_64 
> 
> Io ho un sistema multilib e gli unici pacchetti compilati con 32bit sono
> ...

 

Io ho

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/portage/package.use/abi_x86_32 
> 
> #############################
> 
> media-libs/tiff abi_x86_32
> ...

 

Tutti richiesti da emerge

----------

## bandreabis

ora dopo averli eliminati tutti mi ha chiesto solo  *Quote:*   

> dev-libs/expat abi_x86_32
> 
> virtual/libffi abi_x86_32
> 
> 

 

PS. anche se non ho tutti i programmi che avevo installato nell'installazione precedente.

----------

